
Machine Learning vs. Statistics: The Texas Death Match of Data Science - rdrushal
https://www.svds.com/machine-learning-vs-statistics/
======
bllguo
> To a Statistician, Machine Learning may look like an engineering discipline,
> rather than science

This must be the best way of looking at it I've ever seen

